# DIY Gas Fire Pit?



## Kelemvor (Apr 27, 2017)

Howdy,

Hopefully this is relevant here but I don't know if anyone here has done this before.  I know it's easy to buy a burner kit, make/buy a table, fill it with the glass and viola, a fire pit.  However, in order to save the hundreds of dollars for a burner kit, I'm wondering if it would work to DIY it with pipe and a drill.

I saw this clip from an episode of Yard Crashers where they just used some pipe, drilled some holes every so often, and connected it to a propane tank and it looks really simple.
(Turn up your volume ans it's very quiet and relatively poor quality) 

Anyway, has anyone ever done this to know how well it works?  If so, any advice about what size holes, how many holes how far apart, etc?  We are thinking about making a small fire pit/table for our back yard and I'd liek to make it myself if I can.

Thanks for any advice, ideas, warnings, etc.


----------

